# .htaccess Problem



## CMan (2. Juni 2003)

Hey Leute ich habe da mal ne frage zu .htaccess ich habe folgen .htaccess datei mit einer passwortabfrage:

AuthUserFile /data/XXX/XXX/XXX/de/x/x/x/XXX/htdocs/.htpasswd
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Für Zutritt zu diesem privaten Verzeichnis bitte einloggen:"

so jetzt habe ich ne frage wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will und ich z.b. falsche daten eingebe kommt ja so eine komische seite kann man das irgendwie machen, dass dann eine von mir gestaltet Website aufgerufen wird anstatt der normalen Seite???

Cu C-Man


----------



## mystah (2. Juni 2003)

Dazu musste nur rausfinden welcher Fehlercode das ist. Bin mir atm leider nicht sicher - sollte aber 401 sprich "Authorization Required" sein. Auch ob dein Anbieter dies unterstützt weiss ich nicht.

Ansonsten einfach in die .htaccess folgendes rein:

ErrorDocument xxx /xxx.html

Wobei das xxx die Fehlernummer ist die Apache dir ausspuckt.
Wenn du Zugriff auf die Config hast kannste es auch dort direkt ändern.


----------



## CMan (2. Juni 2003)

Ne des funktioniert auch nicht wirklich wenn ich die zusätzlich hinzufüge und die seite dann aufrufe kommt überhaupt keine passwortabfrage mehr


----------



## Budda (4. Juni 2003)

Moin ...



> # Datei fuer Verzeichnis /bilder
> Options +ExecCGI -Indexes
> DirectoryIndex erste.htm start.htm
> ErrorDocument 403 "Auf dieses Verzeichnis ist der Zugriff verboten".
> ...


so wir es auf SelfHTML angegeben! weiteres kannst du auch unter http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/diverses/htaccess.htm nachlesen.

----

Und dann habe ich noch ein eigenes Problem mit dem Passwortschutz: ich brauche das für einen Kumpel und da habe ich das probeweise erstmal auf meinen Tripod-Account gelegt. Ihr könnt gerne unter http://mitglied.lycos.de/budda1600/spam schauen! der Benutzername soll "budda" und das PW "123" sein ... nur leider funktioniert es nicht  kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

cu der Budda


----------

